# Can you drive another car if you have fully comp on your own??



## deanwood (28 Nov 2006)

A friend of mine was driving her brother's car a few weeks ago and was stopped by a guard. she told the guard straight away that it was her brothers car and the reason that she was driving it was cause her brother had a asthma attack (he was also in the car). the guard told her that she shouldn't be driving the car unless she has open insurance which she didn't. she didn't get a fine or anything. Just wondering is this true cause my dad drives my mom's car and he doesnt have insurance in her car he thought cause he has fully comp on his own he could drive hers???


----------



## polo9n (28 Nov 2006)

you need to check on the insurance policy, some insurance comp will cover that and some don't, if u are a fully comp driver, i think they can amend that free for you.


----------



## demoivre (28 Nov 2006)

deanwood said:


> A friend of mine was driving her brother's car a few weeks ago and was stopped by a guard. she told the guard straight away that it was her brothers car and the reason that she was driving it was cause her brother had a asthma attack (he was also in the car). the guard told her that she shouldn't be driving the car unless she has open insurance which she didn't. she didn't get a fine or anything. Just wondering is this true cause my dad drives my mom's car and he doesnt have insurance in her car he thought cause he has fully comp on his own he could drive hers???



AFAIK Open driving on *her *car would allow  others ( some conditions usually attach ) to drive  her car  but for her to drive her brothers car it would have to be stated on her policy that she can drive any other car ( not for hire ) while her own is not been driven *or *the brother would have to have open driving on his motor. I know it's specifically written on my policy that I can drive other cars ( not hired cars ) but I don't have open driving only named driving for the missus.


----------



## ACA (28 Nov 2006)

A lot of insurance policies allow you to drive any other car 3rd party under your comprehensive policy - this is called 3rd party extension.

Some insurance companies - Allianz and Hibernian for definite - do something called comprehensive extension - this allows you to drive any other vehicle as though it were your own, fully comprehensive.

These two things - 3rd party ext. and comp. ext. are ONLY in effect if you are a policy holder, not just a named driver on someone elses policy and you have permission to drive the vehicle - excluding hired vehicles.

From your original post - its not clear whether your friend has their own comp. policy. Usually TPF&T policies don't allow you to do this.
Hope its helpful
Amanda


----------



## deanwood (28 Nov 2006)

She has fully comp in her own car and she hasn't checked her policy but she is 90% certain that its in her own policy she can drive another car with third party fire and theft. but the Guard was fairly adamant that she had to have open insurance


----------



## demoivre (28 Nov 2006)

deanwood said:


> She has fully comp in her own car and she hasn't checked her policy but she is 90% certain that its in her own policy she can drive another car with third party fire and theft. but the Guard was fairly adamant that she had to have open insurance



Open driving relates to others driving *her *car. Do a Google on " open driving " 
or look at the IFSRA definition [broken link removed]. I think the guard has got it wrong in this instance.


----------



## MsGinger (28 Nov 2006)

I am definitely allowed to drive other cars with third party, fire & theft coverage, but your friend will have to check her own policy.


----------



## SOM42 (28 Nov 2006)

deanwood said:


> A friend of mine was driving her brother's car a few weeks ago and was stopped by a guard. she told the guard straight away that it was her brothers car and the reason that she was driving it was cause her brother had a asthma attack (he was also in the car). the guard told her that she shouldn't be driving the car unless she has open insurance which she didn't. she didn't get a fine or anything. Just wondering is this true cause my dad drives my mom's car and he doesnt have insurance in her car he thought cause he has fully comp on his own he could drive hers???


 
Your friend was covered assuming she was insured under her own policy to drive other cars.  It would not matter what type of insurance her brother had on his car.  However your father may not be covered to drive your mom's car.  A clause in many policies restrict the vehicles covered.  He may be insured to drive other cars but may not be covered to drive a car owned by his spouse or partner residing with him.  He really should be a named driver on your mom's policy if only to have comprehensive cover(assuming she has it)


----------



## briancbyrne (29 Nov 2006)

you need to check if your cover has a "driving other cars extension"...i.e does it allow you to drive cars on a 3rd party basis as long as the car is not owned, hired or leased to you.
Most comp policies have if she is over 25.... some 3rd p F&T  policies have it aswell


----------



## redchariot (29 Nov 2006)

That Garda has no idea what he is talking about. First of all, Open Insurance allows *other people to drive your car* not you drive other cars.

As far as I know, most if not all insurance companies (FBD do anyway) allow you to drive other cars under their policy as long as you don't own the car or hiring it. Beware that it is only 3rd party coverage even if you have comprehensive on your own car.

I am not sure if it applies to provisonal licence holders though


----------

